# Happy As A Little Piggie Doo-doo!!



## Mikey (19/3/14)

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (19/3/14)

Looks great - enjoy!

The Cape folk have received them early. 
Timing for us in JHB is tight with Friday a public holiday

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (19/3/14)

Silver said:


> Looks great - enjoy!
> 
> The Cape folk have received them early.
> Timing for us in JHB is tight with Friday a public holiday


I really hope we get them tomorrow.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (19/3/14)

I am a bit worried @TylerD

I recall last time Fastway was not so fast.

I ordered on like a Wednesday and only got it the following week. There was a delay in their JHB depot.

Chrystel from VM did mention they have a 2 business day delivery SLA with Fastway. So if they collected it this morning from VM, that would make it Friday - but Fri is a holiday. So not sure what is going to happen.

We can just hope and see what happens...


----------



## johan (19/3/14)

Last time Fastway took 3 days to deliver to Pretoria! So I don't have high hopes taking them with me to the kalahari this weekend.


----------



## TylerD (19/3/14)

Nooooo! That is not cool! O well. Been waiting so long for it, another weekend will not make difference.


----------



## BhavZ (19/3/14)

Just a suggestion but cant one collect directly from the JHB depot? I know it defeats the purpose of door to door delivery but at least that way the public holiday wont impede on you enjoying some excellent new juice over the longer weekend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (19/3/14)

Chrystel said it should be delivered on Thursday so I'm holding thumbs


----------



## Silver (20/3/14)

Good suggestion @BhavZ 

I suggest that we all post back here later today so report on progress and keep each other in the loop. 

Thanks for the suggestion @BhavZ. My only problem is that i doubt i will have the chance today to go to their depot to collect.


----------



## BhavZ (20/3/14)

Silver said:


> Good suggestion @BhavZ
> 
> I suggest that we all post back here later today so report on progress and keep each other in the loop.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion @BhavZ. My only problem is that i doubt i will have the chance today to go to their depot to collect.



Perhaps someone could go for you, all they need is a letter stating that you give them permission to collect on your behalf and a copy of your ID.


----------



## Silver (20/3/14)

Thanks, good point. 

Maybe i should ask another courier to go fetch it from their depot
LOL. Back to back couriers. 

Nah, not serious, as @TylerD says, another weekend of waiting is not the end of the world fiven how long its been


----------



## TylerD (20/3/14)

Any of the Gauteng guys seen any movement on their packages from Sloway?


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/3/14)

TylerD said:


> Any of the Gauteng guys seen any movement on their packages from Sloway?



Not JHB but Durbs is looking really good!

EventLocationDateTime
COLLECTION COMPLETEDCAPE TOWN2014-03-1918:11
IN TRANSITCAPE TOWN2014-03-1921:18
PCL SCANNED INTO DEST BRANCHDURBAN2014-03-2005:45
SCANNED OUT FOR DELIVERYDURBAN2014-03-2007:19


----------



## TylerD (20/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Not JHB but Durbs is looking really good!
> 
> EventLocationDateTime
> COLLECTION COMPLETEDCAPE TOWN2014-03-1918:11
> ...


Awesome stuff! Mine shows nothing. Apparently still in transit between CPT and JHB. Crap!!!


----------



## Silver (20/3/14)

I don't see any change @TylerD


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/3/14)

TylerD said:


> Awesome stuff! Mine shows nothing. Apparently still in transit between CPT and JHB. Crap!!!



If you leave now you can be at my place within 5 hours...


----------



## BhavZ (20/3/14)

There was serious delays on the site being updated even with my delivery.


----------



## TylerD (20/3/14)

Wait, Fastway just send me a photo of my package being on it's way......

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/3/14)

​


----------



## johan (20/3/14)

Sad  but I think we guys in Gauteng can only expect next week Monday.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mikey (20/3/14)

Met eish guys, sorry to hear it! But here's hoping ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

